# orange clam vs bloodworm fishbites for Sea Mullet



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I hate it when I submit a post and find out im logged out and have to compose it again. This happens a lot when Im multitasking.

Anyway, do youall like Orange clam or bloodworm fishbites better for Sea Mullet? Also, what color do you prefer,
Chartreuse or pink? Anyone besides me having trouble with the fishbite running up the hook? Also, im assuming that the orange clam
bites catch more unwanted skates and rays?

jf


----------



## outerbanker1 (Nov 24, 2003)

hugehail said:


> I hate it when I submit a post and find out im logged out and have to compose it again. This happens a lot when Im multitasking.
> 
> Anyway, do youall like Orange clam or bloodworm fishbites better for Sea Mullet? Also, what color do you prefer,
> Chartreuse or pink? Anyone besides me having trouble with the fishbite running up the hook? Also, im assuming that the orange clam
> ...


never fish with them. any good. better than shrimp,or cut bait.


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

I prefer the bloodworm for mullet, they can run up the hook but if I'm specifically after mullet I use a pretty small hook so it does not seem to matter much.
In fairness I have not used the clam strips as much so others can chime in on that.
Also, I think if you are after bigger mullet fleas work best, if you can find them. I'll catch more with the FB but they are usually the smaller 7-10 in variety.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't know if it proves anything are not hughhail - but when I worked at a Tackle shop on the OBX, Bloodworm in the pink outsold all the others 5 to 1. Fisherman would put a small piece on with shrimp or sandfleas - I've seen some nice fish caught on fishbites --- River


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Bloodworm and double hook to keep from running up shank


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

hugehail 
"I hate it when I submit a post and find out im logged out and have to compose it again. This happens a lot when Im multitasking."

Are you clicking on the remember me box before logging in?

Bocefus
"Also, I think if you are after bigger mullet fleas work best, if you can find them. I'll catch more with the FB but they are usually the smaller 7-10 in variety. ."

x2


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Fishbite bloodworms over any of the others. Using #4 and #2 Owner Mutu light cirles or Kahles, I put about a 1/2"-3/4" cut piece of fresh shrimp on each hook and tip them with a small 1/2" piece of Fishbites, hooked only once.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i have fished them all (all colors/types of fishbites - bloodworm, sandworm in chartreuse, shrimp flavor or clam flavor in orange, pink, etc.) in addition to fresh shrimp, real bloodworms, etc....IMO for big mullet fleas will outfish everything else 10 to 1. you will catch plenty of dink mullet on the others but for quality it is only fleas for me. then only time i fish fishbites is if the surf is thick with tiny fish that will peck your flea to pieces in 30sec of less...you can tipthe flea with a tiny piece of fishbites if you want but plain fleas work just fine...and the price is always right


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Totally agree with greg12345 on that statement - nothing catches big Sea Mullet like fleas by their self ---- River


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Bloodworm...the red bag. Stay away from the blue bag bloodworm with the mesh inside it. The mesh will be left behind on your hook and its a pain in the butt to get off


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

*fleas for mullet?*

Although I am not fishing this fall, I have heard from readings lots of reports that the BIG Sea Mullet run from late October through early December.
Are fleas available this time of year in the surf? Ive never fished that late before, but next fall I just might.



greg12345 said:


> i have fished them all (all colors/types of fishbites - bloodworm, sandworm in chartreuse, shrimp flavor or clam flavor in orange, pink, etc.) in addition to fresh shrimp, real bloodworms, etc....IMO for big mullet fleas will outfish everything else 10 to 1. you will catch plenty of dink mullet on the others but for quality it is only fleas for me. then only time i fish fishbites is if the surf is thick with tiny fish that will peck your flea to pieces in 30sec of less...you can tipthe flea with a tiny piece of fishbites if you want but plain fleas work just fine...and the price is always right


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Sometimes their hard to find even in the warmer weather but they are around on into Nov and even Dec when the sun hits the sand just right, sometimes you have to drive a ways to find em - there are days when they're available on the North beaches but not the south beaches, then vice versa - usually their easier to find on a low tide during that time of year. Also you have to learn how to keep em alive and fresh for days when finding em gets tough --- rinse em a couple times daily, keep em cool but outta direct contact with ice --- River


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

1BadF350 said:


> Bloodworm...the red bag. Stay away from the blue bag bloodworm with the mesh inside it. The mesh will be left behind on your hook and its a pain in the butt to get off


To each his own, but personally I prefer the blue bag with the mesh. I can catch 2,3,4 on each without having to replace it, the stuff without the mesh dissolves and falls off quicker. As long as you have a nail clip or scissors it's easy to get off.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

river - interested in your thoughts. i have tried all different ways to keep fleas alive. what i have found works best is to keep the fleas in a container with holes in the bottom (to allow all their liquid waste to drain out) and to cover them with a moist towel soaked in sea water and then keep them in a cooler with a small amount of ice, but not have the ice touching the bucket they are in. this keeps them cold but not too cold. i used to rinse them 1-2x per day with seawater but found that this actually decreased their lifespan - this was in the summer so I think chilling the fleas, then rinsing them with warm seawater, then chilling them again must have stressed them out. i have found that if you keep them cold & moist continually that they can last 4-5d or so & still be pretty frisky/lively. now if i rinsed them with cold seawater who knows, that probably would have worked better. when i rinse them with warm seawater they go bad (start to turn pink/red, not be as frisky/lively, die immediately once you put them on a hook, etc.) in 2-3d. have never had to try to keep them more than 5d or so since I usually just find more, but i rarely go fishing in the winter when they are scarce. supposedly summer time fleas are the hardest to keep alive for prolonged periods and winter ones are easier...

having to clip off the mesh, etc. was the whole reason I stopped tipping the fleas w/fishbites, now i catch them just as well but don't have to bother with removing the mesh from old fishbites...

if u really want to find them in the dead of winter and have a lot of time....head to a beach you know is thick with them in the summer, usually next to a pier or so....take a shovel and start digging around between high & low tide line...the colonies will be there in the winter, just deep & they will stay buried...if u have a strong back and all the time in the world you can find some....i'd rather just brine up some from the summer or blanch them up & freeze them for those winter days...or use salted shrimp...or forget fleas and get your grubs & trout rod IMO


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Sounds like you've got a good system of keepin em greg12345 - 4 or 5 days is about max for me too. Rather than keep a damp rag over them, I'll keep shell fragments in with em, that helps hold moisture --- I've never tried digging for them in the winter but I've heard it works --- River


----------

